# Possible Lease Deal of the Year?



## PeeWee (Dec 5, 2012)

Well, I think the 535 is very much in contention for this award if what I'm seeing appears to be true. Where is Chris Chueng when you need him? :rofl:

Ok, so I happen to qualify for the pull ahead program and I went to the dealership and drove the F10. Nice car, but meh programs. I gave the CA my number and told him to give me a call if BMW stepped up their game before the holidays. Apparently they did. The CA called me today and gave me a ridiculous quote of ~390 a month saying that BMW is giving away 535s this month. I nearly jumped on it right away, but something tells me it could get better. I actually might just wait until spring though for a 6er with the updated nav.

So then I see that Justin posted the details on here. Now, I see where that number came from. I highly doubt this is lockable though. Running the number on a Euro Delivery 535 with dealer profit and acquisition down it looks like you could very well be in the sub 300 monthly mark. Pretty crazy if you ask me, being that I am currently paying ~600 a month for my 535.


----------



## gehmjc21 (Jan 31, 2012)

Can you show some calculations?


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

I did some mental arithmetic (very rough), and it looked to be about $350 a month on a $66K MSRP car via ED. A few things to be concerned about, which is why I wouldn't give it MY stamp (others may).

If it was that good, why haven't I jumped on it? It seems a cop out for me to recommend something that I didn't take advantage of. Second is the capacity controls on number of leases and just in the West region. And Third, there may be details about lockability of the program etc. The second point is the biggest sticking point for me. A real lease deal of the year should have wide availability. What if sales managers don't want to use their allocations for ED? Only cars in stock? Will want a higher selling price? In those caes, you're back to using the regular program.

Bottom line - if you NEED a 535i in the next 6 months, you should be all over this. Now rather than later. There's no harm in asking.


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

chrischeung said:


> I did some mental arithmetic (very rough), and it looked to be about $350 a month on a $66K MSRP car via ED. A few things to be concerned about, which is why I wouldn't give it MY stamp (others may).
> 
> If it was that good, why haven't I jumped on it? It seems a cop out for me to recommend something that I didn't take advantage of. Second is the capacity controls on number of leases and just in the West region. And Third, there may be details about lockability of the program etc. The second point is the biggest sticking point for me. A real lease deal of the year should have wide availability. What if sales managers don't want to use their allocations for ED? Only cars in stock? Will want a higher selling price? In those caes, you're back to using the regular program.
> 
> Bottom line - if you NEED a 535i in the next 6 months, you should be all over this. Now rather than later. There's no harm in asking.


I agree with you. This must be designed to help unload in stock units at dealers and get these sales on the books for year end 2012.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

Alpine300ZHP said:


> I agree with you. This must be designed to help unload in stock units at dealers and get these sales on the books for year end 2012.


It's a gift to dealerships without being a gift. Good program. The problem with a wide program is that you've discounted EVERY car you sell. With these, it's a limited incentive.


----------



## shane.reid (Feb 10, 2006)

So this is just the west region? If not, how do I take advantage of them... I've been looking for an excuse to check out a 5-er


----------



## hamlyn (Aug 26, 2007)

Who is Justin, and what is the program?


----------



## miamiboyca (Jun 19, 2012)

chrischeung said:


> I did some mental arithmetic (very rough), and it looked to be about $350 a month on a $66K MSRP car via ED. A few things to be concerned about, which is why I wouldn't give it MY stamp (others may).
> 
> If it was that good, why haven't I jumped on it? It seems a cop out for me to recommend something that I didn't take advantage of. Second is the capacity controls on number of leases and just in the West region. And Third, there may be details about lockability of the program etc. The second point is the biggest sticking point for me. A real lease deal of the year should have wide availability. What if sales managers don't want to use their allocations for ED? Only cars in stock? Will want a higher selling price? In those caes, you're back to using the regular program.
> 
> Bottom line - if you NEED a 535i in the next 6 months, you should be all over this. Now rather than later. There's no harm in asking.


Chris,

Can you put some calculations about how you arrived at this payment? I am very curious as I did ED, got a good deal although it was before the 2000 incentive but am not close to $350 range at all.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

It was very rough. ED selling price - credits - Residual / 24, and then add a few dollars (say $30 or so) for interest. Nothing on paper, all in the mind, and I probably didn't consider some incentives, or got them wrong.

But academic, since I don't think anyone will be able to get this deal on an ED car.


----------



## Benjob (Dec 6, 2012)

Looking for some help. 

Was at my local dealer yesterday, and he told me about this new offer fora 24 month 535. 

He priced out a msrp $66,070 535i to $2000 drive off and 600/ month with a $60,200 purchase price 10k miles. 

I am heading back to dealer today to try and finalize a deal, is this a good deal given the new incentive or is there a lot more room for improvement? What should payments look like on this?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## miamiboyca (Jun 19, 2012)

Benjob said:


> Looking for some help.
> 
> Was at my local dealer yesterday, and he told me about this new offer fora 24 month 535.
> 
> ...


You are in LA - contact a sponsor like Greg Poland at Pacific BMW. Sponsors will usually beat any deal.


----------



## xofruitcake (Jul 24, 2010)

Benjob said:


> Looking for some help.
> 
> Was at my local dealer yesterday, and he told me about this new offer fora 24 month 535.
> 
> ...


May be you can find an online lease calculator and play with your number. I ran your number using my own spread sheet and the deal looks about right for 24 months deals. I use 74% residual, 0.00125 money factor, $0 acquisit fee+doc fee (looks like your drive off take care of them) and the number for 24 months lease come up to $607 a month + tax.

I think the debate is whether 60200 is a good selling price given that 5 series has $2500 HC. I think it depends if you are in LA or one of those city with only one BMW dealership in town. If you are in LA, may be you can get better deal and shop some more.. If not, it may be an excellent deal already...

PS. if you do 7 MSD, you can reduce the money factor to 0.00076 and the monthly payment before tax drop to $554. I think BMW only allow 7 MSD and each reduce money fact by 0.00007(?? jump to the lease thread, the answer probably is there somewhere..)


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

Personally I think there is no way to know exactly if you have a good deal or not, given the limited number of folks who can get the deal. Unless they are posting. And even then, the situation will vary by time , dealership and personnel.

Absent of that, I would see what the deal at invoice is WITHOUT the lease deal, taking into account all incentives available, and knock of say $1000. If you're around there or better, I'd say you would have a pretty nice deal.

There's no magic figure - like $60,102 is a good deal, and $60,103 is a bad deal. You also need to factor in your time jumping here and there, plus the possibility of losing the car you are interested in. Sometimes you need to decide, yes, I'm happy now, bite the bullet, then just enjoy the car - and NOT look at what someone else was able to get one week later.


----------



## miamiboyca (Jun 19, 2012)

Just checked and has to be on dealer stock, not ED therefore no ED pricing. :-(


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

miamiboyca said:


> Just checked and has to be on dealer stock, not ED therefore no ED pricing. :-(


Any dealer can sell you a US car for ED pricing - they just need to take a loss on that one car. Nothing in the law or rules to say they can't do that - they can even give away the car if they want. If they are making a boatload on every other car they sell, for example, they may just take a big loss on that one car for whatever reason (perhaps the car is an advertised doorbuster).

My point being, don't limit yourselves to absolutes. But rather what the market dynamics are in your area, and for specific cars. Supply and Demand.


----------



## miamiboyca (Jun 19, 2012)

chrischeung said:


> Any dealer can sell you a US car for ED pricing - they just need to take a loss on that one car. Nothing in the law or rules to say they can't do that - they can even give away the car if they want. If they are making a boatload on every other car they sell, for example, they may just take a big loss on that one car for whatever reason (perhaps the car is an advertised doorbuster).
> 
> My point being, don't limit yourselves to absolutes. But rather what the market dynamics are in your area, and for specific cars. Supply and Demand.


Understood, but also have to be realistic. Why would a dealer take that much of a loss on a 2013 model when they still have 9 months to move it. I agree their is no rule, but it is unlikely. Oh well, my dad was going to get one hell of a Xmas present.


----------



## xofruitcake (Jul 24, 2010)

miamiboyca said:


> Understood, but also have to be realistic. Why would a dealer take that much of a loss on a 2013 model when they still have 9 months to move it. I agree their is no rule, but it is unlikely. Oh well, my dad was going to get one hell of a Xmas present.


I am trying to convince my wifey that we need a 535 and may be I will have a very good Christmas gift . Serious the deal is very good. I am driving a $58,000 2011 Infinity M37 with a 9 MSD $590 a month Kalifornia tax included 3 year 12kmi lease. A $67,000 to $68,000 535 with 2 year 12k lease with 7 MSD will get me to about 590 a months (Kalifornia sales tax included assuming that I can get one $1000 above invoice). I will take the 535 any day... The power of holiday credit and high residual.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

miamiboyca said:


> Understood, but also have to be realistic.


I have a different view - you need to be flexible. I hear about people getting unbelievable deals all the time. But there is often something, like it was a demo, was on the lot for a while, they needed to move that 1 unit for a sales goal, a trade in was valued highly, it was the end of model run, prior year etc often involved. Heck - I get unbelievable deals, and I don't even often look around for even better ones.

I sincerely believe, that someone will get one of those unbelievable deals on an in stock 535i - and I do hope it's a 'Fester .


----------



## 1985mb (Apr 2, 2008)

Did Justin's thread get deleted?


----------



## kyfdx (Aug 4, 2003)

chrischeung said:


> I have a different view - you need to be flexible. I hear about people getting unbelievable deals all the time. But there is often something, like it was a demo, was on the lot for a while, they needed to move that 1 unit for a sales goal, a trade in was valued highly, it was the end of model run, prior year etc often involved. Heck - I get unbelievable deals, and I don't even often look around for even better ones.
> 
> I sincerely believe, that someone will get one of those unbelievable deals on an in stock 535i - and I do hope it's a 'Fester .


Good advice there..

It helps to be poor (relatively).. I mean... there is no way I can afford a new BMW, unless it's a one-off deal... demo, service loaner.. or combo with a stupid cheap lease program with BMWFS..

So, when I get the great deal, I take it...

Labor Day weekend, 2011... I leased a 2011 Z4 service loaner... .original MSRP of $55K.. for 24 mo, 10K/yr... $335/mo. (which includes 6% state tax on payment)... Due at signing: $335 + $2450 MSDs..

It can be done.. ;-)


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

kyfdx said:


> $335 + $2450 MSDs..
> 
> It can be done.. ;-)


+1

We've gotten amazing deals on our last 2 BMWs. Factory incentives + shopping dealer offers + being flexible.


----------



## blkbty2 (Mar 9, 2004)

1985mb said:


> Did Justin's thread get deleted?


I'm wondering the same. And if so, why?


----------



## mywave (May 19, 2006)

blkbty2 said:


> I'm wondering the same. And if so, why?


Probably because a few forum members said to there dealers I read a posting from Justin on Bimmerfest about this super hot lease deal and I want it. Unfortunately I think we've seen BMW is trying to keep some of their programs dealer eyes only.


----------



## jimvideopro (Feb 14, 2009)

You simply have to be willing to zig when others zag. I bought my convertible in a Dec. snowstorm. A 26 mo. old car at 50% of MSRP. And 60 mos. at .9 financing. Pay CLOSE attention to what's on offer (read a lot online) and when you see a good deal snatch it, don't look back.


----------



## pcmike (Jan 4, 2003)

What sort of packages do these 535s have? When I price out "my" 535 I'm at nearly $80K, because I want nearly every option. What can one expect a deal, taking into account what's going on right now, to look like on an $80K 535? Would it be something crazy like less than $800/m?


----------



## Travel4Surf (Aug 29, 2012)

Good luck in finding a 535i loaded at 80k, most 5 series vehicles already on a lot over 70k are the 550i models.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

pcmike said:


> What sort of packages do these 535s have? When I price out "my" 535 I'm at nearly $80K, because I want nearly every option. What can one expect a deal, taking into account what's going on right now, to look like on an $80K 535? Would it be something crazy like less than $800/m?


$80k 535? wow, you're crazy.

these deals are for in stock cars only. you're not going to find that beast on a lot anywhere.


----------



## miamiboyca (Jun 19, 2012)

pcmike said:


> What sort of packages do these 535s have? When I price out "my" 535 I'm at nearly $80K, because I want nearly every option. What can one expect a deal, taking into account what's going on right now, to look like on an $80K 535? Would it be something crazy like less than $800/m?


Check bmwconfig.com for invoice price. Add $500 for profit then subtract incentives. That should be your selling price.

So invoice +500 - incentives = sales price.

But its true, the super deal is only for in stock cars.


----------



## xofruitcake (Jul 24, 2010)

miamiboyca said:


> Check bmwconfig.com for invoice price. Add $500 for profit then subtract incentives. That should be your selling price.
> 
> So invoice +500 - incentives = sales price.
> 
> But its true, the super deal is only for in stock cars.


I think the invoice + 500 only apply in LA area (and even that depend on whether the car is in demand. e.g. M5 is a no no at this point. 535 may be.). In other area, we are at the mercy of the local supply and demand. If you are in a town with only one dealership, it is hard to bargain. The best way is to shop around all your local BMW dealers and then contact one of the forum dealer in LA area. After you get all the information deternube if the saving is worth flying out to LA and pick up the car. I live in N. California with quite a few dealers of all kind around us but we still cannot touch LA area pricing. Competition is our friend. More competition means lower price. Less competition means higher price.


----------



## miamiboyca (Jun 19, 2012)

xofruitcake said:


> I think the invoice + 500 only apply in LA area (and even that depend on whether the car is in demand. e.g. M5 is a no no at this point. 535 may be.). In other area, we are at the mercy of the local supply and demand. If you are in a town with only one dealership, it is hard to bargain. The best way is to shop around all your local BMW dealers and then contact one of the forum dealer in LA area. After you get all the information deternube if the saving is worth flying out to LA and pick up the car. I live in N. California with quite a few dealers of all kind around us but we still cannot touch LA area pricing. Competition is our friend. More competition means lower price. Less competition means higher price.


Notice my name - I grew up in Miami, lived in CA, and now I am in Texas. I purchased for a California dealer. Nothing says you have to buy local. As a matter of fact...

After shopping my local dealer and getting a laughable quote compared to a sponsor I told him I was going with my guy in CA. My local dealer sent me an email asking why I did not support my local dealer, to which I simply told him...

Someone is selling the EXACT same product as you, at a much better price than you, and responds faster than you - why should I get it from you.

He responded "point taken" ... LOL


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

All I can say is Chris Cheung... Well said...Regarding to his postings on this thread.


----------



## Robert A (May 18, 2003)

Isn't there a mid cycle refresh coming to the 5 next spring?


----------



## xofruitcake (Jul 24, 2010)

Robert A said:


> Isn't there a mid cycle refresh coming to the 5 next spring?


I think the electronic cluster including Nav will change similar to the new one in 7 series now and the 550 engine will have more horsepower and torque in 14 model. Mercedes look like is going to refresh E class in 14 model year. So it will be interesting year for competition in this segment.


----------



## xofruitcake (Jul 24, 2010)

miamiboyca said:


> Notice my name - I grew up in Miami, lived in CA, and now I am in Texas. I purchased for a California dealer. Nothing says you have to buy local. As a matter of fact...
> 
> After shopping my local dealer and getting a laughable quote compared to a sponsor I told him I was going with my guy in CA. My local dealer sent me an email asking why I did not support my local dealer, to which I simply told him...
> 
> ...


It is probably very clear to you how to get to 500+ invoice but it is not at all clear from your original post that one has to go to LA area to get that deal. Also, there is a cost of flying out to LA to pick up the car and/or have the car ship to the final destination. So the final cost is more than 500+ invoice. Sometimes it is worth to an individual for the saving and other time it is not. It is depend on the saving on a particular car and how much one value their time. Op should know this information as well..


----------



## miamiboyca (Jun 19, 2012)

xofruitcake said:


> It is probably very clear to you how to get to 500+ invoice but it is not at all clear from your original post that one has to go to LA area to get that deal. Also, there is a cost of flying out to LA to pick up the car and/or have the car ship to the final destination. So the final cost is more than 500+ invoice. Sometimes it is worth to an individual for the saving and other time it is not. It is depend on the saving on a particular car and how much one value their time. Op should know this information as well..


I didn't fly to LA, I did ED/PCD (see signature). I think it's clear the deals are available you just have to do a little work. With sponsors on the east and west coast should be no brainier. Also, just that knowledge could be used for leverage.

My local dealer was willing to "match" Greg Polands deal, to which I said no. Matching does not get you my business. Obviously OP can use that leverage and take a match. Btw with incentives, OP should be below invoice.


----------



## 1985mb (Apr 2, 2008)

Agreed on being somewhat flexible when it comes to any time-limited incentives on in-stock models that will cause inventory to rapidly disappear. However, I'd also suggest buyers think seriously if any options (or lack thereof) would make them regret this decision later.

When Mercedes had their own version of 'lease deal of the year' I was being flexible on everything except two things: Premium II Package at least, and not black for a daily driver. With PII not always common on lots and inventory dwindling, this proved challenging. I almost caved but ultimately found almost exactly what I wanted.

I sometimes wonder if/how much I would have regretted settling on (the lack of) two important features.


----------

